# Looking for a backrack type lighting system



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

I have a 2018 F250 SuperDuty crew cab, I am looking for a backrack type light bar system that is removeable. What I was thinking was an Amber light bar on top, and front, rear, and side leds for plowing use. I would like to be able to remove it too. Anyone have a direction to point me in?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You want everything mounted on the back rack? Would be pretty simple to mount it all, and when you wire it up use a weather pack connector to just unplug the wiring and unbolt the back rack when you want to remove it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Racks I had on my 17 and now 18.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Why do you want to remove it? As stated, weather pack connection. Use stainless steel hardware.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Definitely use a plastic washer with a steel washers when attaching to the aluminum body.

You run the risk of Galvanic *corrosion.

Anytime metal is touching aluminum..... You need to be careful.*


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

1olddogtwo said:


> Racks I had on my 17 and now 18.
> 
> View attachment 181357
> 
> ...


Very nice setup


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Why do you want to remove it? As stated, weather pack connection. Use stainless steel hardware.


Well I was thinking about making it removable because the truck is already extremely my amber roof mounted running lights just barely brush the weatherstripping on the top of my garage. With a light bar I wouldn't be able to pull into the garage during the off season.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like a great reason to lift the garage.......or build a new one!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Trucks don't belong in a garage anyway


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

All these new garages are made to fit a Prius. If you can fabricate, you could make a hinge mount of some kind. I would try to remove a foot of the upper building frame, and put in a taller door.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nothing wrong with have a big garage.....tax write-off.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Trucks don't belong in a garage anyway


I don't know about that... my trucks really like the garage...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't know about that... my trucks really like the garage...


You getting soft?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> You getting soft?


Yep... 

When I lived in town, my old neighbor Bud summed it up best. His wife was a garage sale type lady. She would have a garage sale about every month. Bud would get so pissed off every time she would have one as his truck and her car sat in the driveway so she could leave her "trinkets" set up.

His line was... " I have $60,000 worth of vehicles sitting outside so that $500 of junk can be setup inside..."


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bahahaha.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My garage air conditioned as well as heated


I'm the softest


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> My garage air conditioned as well as heated
> 
> I'm the softest


Please...

Garages are no good... you need a YARD SHED!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Please...
> 
> Garages are no good... you need a YARD SHED!


I hope one day to have a setup like you, until then I'll have to settle with your calendar girls hanging on my wall


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yep...
> 
> When I lived in town, my old neighbor Bud summed it up best. His wife was a garage sale type lady. She would have a garage sale about every month. Bud would get so pissed off every time she would have one as his truck and her car sat in the driveway so she could leave her "trinkets" set up.
> 
> His line was... " I have $60,000 worth of vehicles sitting outside so that $500 of junk can be setup inside..."


So... I was up at the hospital checking on my guys progress and figured I need to stop by and see if Bud was around as after speaking of him I realized it has been at least a year since I stopped by. He was there, we talked for a couple hours yesterday. I mentioned how i brought him up on here and he laughed and said... "I fixed that garage sale problem a couple years ago."

I asked how he did that?

He responded, "I bought a house on the other end of town. I rent the house out. She has a full time garage sale location. My cars stay in my garage every night."

I chuckled and responded... "winning"


----------



## rdmaywv (2 mo ago)

1olddogtwo said:


> Racks I had on my 17 and now 18.
> 
> View attachment 181357
> 
> ...


Was curious about the smaller lights on your Back Rack @ 1olddogtwo.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

rdmaywv said:


> Was curious about the smaller lights on your Back Rack @ 1olddogtwo.


Welcome to PlowSite. in order to tag a member, do not leave a space between the @ and the username. Like this: @1olddogtwo question above about your lights.


----------



## rdmaywv (2 mo ago)

Kevin_NJ said:


> Welcome to PlowSite. in order to tag a member, do not leave a space between the @ and the username. Like this: @1olddogtwo question above about your lights.


Thanks, @Kevin_NJ!


----------

